# Who sells wholesale?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

If you sell soap or a specialty product wholesale to other soapers please let me know. Could you list what you sell wholesale?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been wholesaling my soap for a few years but just in the past year opened up my entire line for wholesale because I had a few stores asking for it. I've only sold to one soaper wanting to resell that I know of. But I don't always ask.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I do, you can contact me privately if you like. Someone is trying to talk me into wholesaleing my cupcakes also, so I am working on that for after Mothers Day also. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I do wholesale also...soaps, lotion, pretty much my entire line.


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 16, 2010)

I wholesale my soap also. There are a few that purchase it by the slab and cut it the way they want for resale.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I wholesale my soaps, lotions, scrubs, shea butters, lip balms, etc. PM me and let me know what you need to know.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Here too.  3" round gm soaps (4oz) and gm lotions (4oz). 
There's an album with pics of soaps on my business page on FB. Search: Lunamojo Nubians. Or on my website www.lunamojo.com


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I do, anything I sell.
Www.dixiedoesalpines.com


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I do wholesale too. Whatever soaps people want. Don't do lotions.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Once you get a wholesale order, how much time do you typically need to ship a soap ready for sale? I haven't figured out if I can make it work, but for what I'm doing with my reenactments, I think I'd really prefer to purchase hand crafted soap to sell. I don't really have the space available for so much soaping. I've taken over my school room.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I usually ship within 3 business days. Things that might take longer are custom wrapping and labels, custom scented lotion, etc. If the soap itself is custom that will take several weeks.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I wholesale as well. Everything except for the items listed on the limited edition page. www.theesfelds.weebly.com


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I can generally ship the next day. Most don't order more than 10 bars of the same scent for their inventory, and usually I get 3 bars of this, 5 bars of that. I make batches of approximately 70 bars and wrap 10 at a time, so they are stored in groups of 10. When I take out the last 10 and there are less than 10 left, the remainder goes in the *to do* box. 
Now if someone ordered 40 of the same scent and I only had 30, they will usually substitute something else for the other 10 or wait the 3 wks for me to make another batch. Or I can ship it to them *wet* and they let those 10 cure while they sell the other 30.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I usually ship out within 3 days, if nothing needs to be customized.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Usually if you pay this week (paypal), I ship on Monday and Tuesday of the next week. If you pay with a check the first check has to clear the bank then I ship, all other orders after that I ship the next Monday or Tuesday after the order gets here. Giving me a heads up on your order via email means quicker shipping. Close to holidays you may have a week wait between payment and shipping, it totally depends on your order, like I sold out of Warm Vanilla Sugar Cream Scrub last weekend at the shop, so if you ordered that, you would have a week wait because I am waiting on an ingredient to make my cream soap, and then I make the Sugar Scrub with it. Vicki


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

We sell our products wholesale and retail. Angie - time to shipping for depends on what you order, but never more than four weeks and that's if we have to make the soap and cure it. Our retail orders are shipped within a day or two, and wholesale orders are shipped within a week if we have what you want in stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Am changing my shipping. I decided to store all my wrapped (soap) inventory at flea market, so if orders are received by Tue, they will ship that Thur/Fri. I think it'll be easier hauling soap home for my small inventory for sales at the house and orders to be shipped, than the amounts I have to haul in to flea market every week. My Farmer's Market inventory is always in the car, so just as easy to restock from flea market as it is from the house. And checks have to clear here too before shipping. I have alot of people choose to send money orders, cuz with those I ship the next day after it's received.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Most folks who sell soap wholesale do it one of two ways. 

1. They sell wrapped ready to use soap at a wholesale price if the buyer agrees to purchase a large quantity.
2. They sell a log, which you need to cut and cure (4-6)weeks, depending on the weather and the room you are drying the soap in.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Or they sell unwrapped for you to wrap and resell. Mine come with a card that gives you the name (for repurchase, you can call it anything you want but you have to reorder it in the name I call it). It also has the ingredients and weight, the only thing you have to add is your own logo and contact into.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I wholesale anything, but my "big item" is my felted soap. It sells like wild fire, and brings people in. It is bright, and different. Very catchy.


----------

